# need help people



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

hi all,,i have a bit of a problem i live in cyprus and piranhas are banned here ,,i managed 2 get hold of 5 piranahs after 2 years of searching ,,now i want more ,,i wrote to the people who are incharge of customs but they still wont alow me 2 bring them here in cyprus,man im telling you ive tried everything,. so now i have no choice but to try and breed the 5 i have . i ve looked at most of the threads here but everythings spread out . i know they gotta turn black ..do i have to do anything for them to turn black ??? basiclly i dont know were 2 start .so i hope u guys can help me out .

my tank is 2 meters in length 70 wide and 80 cm high ..i got 3 pieces of drift wood and i put around 30 live plants this week , i got 2 external filters with one spray bar on the surfice and the other spraying towards the gravel ,2 air stones , i do 50 % water change every 2 weeks.the piranhas r 6 -7 inches and i feed them fresh sardines every 3 days .am i doing anything wrong ?? what can i do to speed thing up ??

thx


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Dude, Thats a huge tank! 78x27x31high!
Thats almost 285gallons!
First, how old are they. How long have they been together. How many are in that tank?
You ever check you water parameters?

PS: Do more frequent water changes. Atleast once a week.


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2005)

ok thx 4 reply --thiers 5 all 2gether theyve been 2gether for around 6 months ..thier aroun 6 -7 inches --er about the paramiters ive never checked it mainly i dont understand it bro.ALL i know is that if thiers drift wood and plants it softens the water -whatever that means ,,i also put some stuff that takes away the chlorine and i put a bit of liquid for the palnts

i get u on the water change 1 a week .ok ,50% ???

i dont know thier age


----------

